

Trolling Linux to get answers - fogus
http://bash.org/?152037

======
apawloski
This isn't my idea, but I can't remember who to attribute:

An even more effective way is to get a friend to ask your question, and for
you to answer with something painfully incorrect. Immediately you'll have an
army of pedants running to give actual answers.

(Unfortunately, sometimes I think this might work on HN too.)

------
chris_wot
I once went to #debian on free node to ask about something or other... Asked
politely, got abuse... Went to #ubuntu, no issues.

------
Karunamon
And bash.org is websense'd as tasteless.

I thought I got away from this filter fucktardery when I left high school
years ago.

------
Binon
3 Year lurker here - created an account for the first time to say that this is
the best advice with the most accurate context I've ever read on HN and maybe
the entarwebz. Unfortunately, the tactic is 'out' now and I only have a day or
so to take advantage of this.

"Linux sucks because making 4 monitors work correctly is not possible and on
windows it was just 15 seconds rearranging squares on a screen."

------
ibotty
bah! homophobic bullshit should not be be reproduced on hacker news.

------
peterwwillis
The fuck is this doing on HN? flag...

------
necenzurat
not sure if that was trolling or pure genius

